# HILFE Humminbird 525 Probleme



## labbi-paula (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
mein Humminbird 525 will leider nicht so, wie ich es mir vorstelle. 
- springt in der Anzeige der Tiefenmeter
- Fischschwärme werden nicht angezeigt

Zufrieden bin ich mit der Grundlinie. Die angezeigte Tiefe (hier Lübecker Bucht bei 20m) stimmt mit der Seekarte überein. Die Voreinstellung der Tiefe ist auf "automatik" gestellt, leider springt das Display fortlaufen 20-30m auf 100m.
Einstellung ist Werkseinstellung!

Wenn ich nun in den erweiterten Modus gehe und an dem Parameter "Oberfächenstörung" den Filter erhöhe, wird die Tiefenanzeige stabiler, jedoch hängt das System (schreibt die Grundlinie spor. nicht, Änderungen im Menue stark verzögert, spor. piepen)

Es werden keine Fische angezeigt. Hier habe ich den Parameter der Intesität mal auf 10 gestellt, den Noise Filter auf aus. Fisch ID natürlich auf an. 
Nur wird leider kein Schwarm angezeigt obwohl ich über einem Dorschschwarm stand und gut gefangen hatte! Dank GPS fand ich immer wieder zurück.

Leider ist keiner in meinem Bojenfeld, der einen Humminbird besitzt. Es würde sich dann ein Rundtausch anbieten. Ich gehe aber eigentlich davon aus, dass Geber und Unit OK sind, da die Grundlinie gut zu erkennen ist.
Habe ich mir da eine wirklich sensiblen Finder zugelegt, der trickreiche Parameter verlangt?

Ich hoffe, ein "Humminbird-Profi" unter Euch kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Fischsuppe (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: HILFE Humminbird 525 Probleme*

Hallo,

hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem HB 737. Dafür gab es allerdings ein Software Update, dass ich selber installieren konnte. Melde dich mal bei Humminbird an und Vergleiche deine Softwareversion mit der bei Humminbird.

Ist dein Echo auf Salzwasser eingestellt ? Die maximale Tiefe würde ich ebenfalls manuell auf max. 30 m einstellen. Der Geber ist fest installiert oder justierbar ? Hier würde ich nochmal herum spielen. Wenn die Filter aktiv sind, wird es ebenfalls schwierig mit den Fischschwärmen, also nur gering halten und Empfindlichkeit variieren.

Bis dann

Fischsuppe


----------



## labbi-paula (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: HILFE Humminbird 525 Probleme*

Hallo Fischsuppe,

erst einmal Danke für Deine Tipps.

- SW Update kann man beim 525 lt. Humminbird Homepage nicht machen.

- Ja, Unit ist auf Salzwasser eingestellt.

- die max. Tiefe auf 30m hatte ich auch mal eingestellt. Die Grundlinie lag dann auch beim tatsächlichen Angelort bei ca. 20m (mit der Seekarte identisch) NUR als ich Richtung Land fuhr und die 10m Linie lt. Seekarte überfuhr, blieb die Grundlinie immer noch bei 20m ;+. Hatte mich mit dieser Einstellung schon angefreundet, da auch die Meteranzeige im Display relativ stabil blieb. Aber habe dann wieder auf "Automatik" für die Tiefe umgestellt. Vielleicht war aber ein anderer Wert für die Filter wie "Oberflächenstörung" oder "Noise" zu hoch und hat Einfluß genommen.


- Der Geber ist fest am Heck installiert. Nur habe ich ihn bewußt nicht ca. 1cm unterhalb des Rumpfes besfestigt. Er liegt ca. 2-3 cm oberhalb des Rumpfbodens. Dieses mußte ich so installieren, da das Boot bei starkem Südwind auch gerne mal flach fällt. Ich wollte nicht, dass der Geber dann evtl. Schaden nimmt. Einschränkungen habe ich dann bei schnellerer Fahrt durchs Wasser (Verwirbelungen).
Die oben beschriebene Problem (Springen der Tiefe auf dem Display / keine Fische werden signalisiert) treten aber bereits beim "treiben" auf.

- Einstellungen wenn kein Fisch angezeigt wird ist lt. Humminbird:
  - Fischidentität ein und Empfindlichkeit auf max. (10)
  - Oberflächenstörung Filter auf Mittelwert (5)
  - Noisefilter aus.

Ich hatte im alten Boot eine Eagle Cuda 168. Der hatte mit den Tiefenmetern nie ein Problem......NUR...zeigte der Fische wo keine waren.......

Sind denn die Humminbirds doch um so vieles Empfindlicher? Oder ist doch der Geber oder die Unit defekt?
Weiter Ideen??? Immer her damit!!!!
:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Fischsuppe (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: HILFE Humminbird 525 Probleme*

Hallo nochmal, 

Ich habe mal bischen im Netz gestöbert. Das Problem mit der Tiefe haben so einige, d.h. es liegt mehr oder weniger am Gerät bzw. an der Software. Ist das Gerät neu oder schon bischen älter. Weiterin habe ich gelesen, dass oxidierte Kontakte ebenfalls so ein Problem hervorrufen können. Ich denke, dass entweder der Geber nachjustiert werden sollte oder die Software durch den Support ersetzt werden muss. Bei mir hatte ich das Problem ab 200m Tiefe und erst durch ein Update war's behoben. Setze ebenfalls das Gerät auf die Herstellerwerte zurück. Mal eine andere Frage: liefert die Batterie die benötigte Spannung konstant ? Kann mich noch leicht erinnern, dass bei meinem uralt Humminbird ebenfalls solche Probleme bei fast leeren und bei sehr preiswerten Batterien auftauchten. 

Bis dann


----------



## labbi-paula (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: HILFE Humminbird 525 Probleme*

Hallo Fischsuppe,

nochmals danke für deine Antwort. Das mit den oxidierten Kontakten hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Das Gerät ist 1,5 Jahre alt und die Steckverbindungen habe ich immer gepflegt. Die Spannungsversorgung liegt direkt über eine Sicherung an der 12V / 44 Ah Batterie. Ich lasse mir zusätzlich die Spannung im Display des HB 525 anzeigen. Sie liegt bei 12,6 Volt. 
Den Geber vom Winkel her hatte ich bereits überprüft. Das sieht gut aus. Auch hatte ich mal mit einer Raste vor bzw. zurück gespielt, jedoch ohne Veränderung.
Wie ich deinen Aussagen entnehme, glaubst du auch nicht an einen Hardware-Defekt.
Die Grundlinie wird ja auch sehr gut dargestellt, nur die Meteranzeige der Tiefe springt extrem. Daraus entnehme ich, das der Geber den Schall sendet und empfängt. Die Unit rechnet es um und stellt es grafisch als Greyline dar.
Einen neuen Geber mal so "just for fun" zu kaufe scheue ich. Sind es doch mal locker ca. 90 €!
Dann werde ich wohl mal wieder am kommenden Wochenende auf eine ruhige See hoffen und weiter an den Parametern spielen. Hoffe auch mal wieder einen Fisch auf dem Display zu sehen, da ich nicht glaube, dass die Lübecker Bucht komplett "Fischfrei" ist.

Trotzdem Danke für deine Unterstützung und Ideen.


----------



## Fischsuppe (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: HILFE Humminbird 525 Probleme*

Hallo nochmal,

da du ne saubere Bodenerkennung ohne Aussetzer hast, liegt der Fehler nicht in einem Defekt des Gebers. Wie bereits gesagt, setze zuerst das Gerät zurück. Dann alle Filter ausschalten und jetzt mal was anderes: statt Salzwasser einzustellen, einfach mal auf Süßwasser umstellen. Sollte ein Fehler in der Software vorhanden sein, dann im Menü einige Parameter ein bzw. ausschalten die "Nichts" mit der Tiefenanzeige am Hut haben sollten. Ebenfalls Tiefenoffset auf -0,3m einstellen. Also, eigentlich unlogische Dinge. Ich würde auch mal beim Support in Deutschland anfragen, ob dieses Gerät durch einschicken sich auf den neusten Softwarestand bringen lässt. Ich denke nur daran, wie viele Updates bereits für mein HB737 in den letzten drei Jahren veröffentlicht wurden. ( 4-5 an der Zahl). 

Viel Erfolg


----------

